# Feldgrind espresso setting?



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

I think the burrs on my Ceado E7 may need replacing but before I do I wanted to try using my feldgrind to see if there's a noticeable difference.

I've only used the feldgrind for brewed so far but can anyone recommend the rough grind setting for espresso? I'd rather not waste beans being miles off


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm actually finding the Feld really easy to dial in.. I got my settings from the Feldgrind manual thread: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?30212-Made-By-Knock-Feldgrind-Manual-Tips-amp-Tricks-Modifications&highlight=feldgrind+manual

So far only tried 2 different beans - the first was just under 1.2 and the second nearer 1.


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

lovely stuff, had no idea about that thread! Thank you


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

ended up coming in at 1.5, looks like the burrs on my ceado are dull because (with a little elbow grease) the feldgrind produced a lurvly shot


----------



## I Know Nothing (Apr 3, 2016)

Hello Jack,

For my La Pavoni, 1R +2 works well with the beans I've been using so far.

Tony


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

JackBlackmore said:


> ended up coming in at 1.5, looks like the burrs on my ceado are dull because (with a little elbow grease) the feldgrind produced a lurvly shot


I can't get over how good it is.


----------

